
Keyless Cars and Their Carbon Monoxide Toll - ytNumbers
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/13/business/deadly-convenience-keyless-cars-and-their-carbon-monoxide-toll.html
======
t0mas88
I'm not really surprised Toyota is mentioned as being involved in half the
cases. Because they sell large numbers of hybrids and those have a much higher
risk. The car can be "on" without the combustion engine running, so there is
no sound to alert the driver that the car is still on. Then over time when the
battery charge decreases the car will automatically start the engine to
recharge.

------
dmckeon
For anyone with family members at risk, detectors for CO and smoke with
10-year batteries can be had for $40 USD.

More information is available from: [https://sdinspect.com/health-and-
safety/new-law-regarding-ca...](https://sdinspect.com/health-and-safety/new-
law-regarding-carbon-monoxide-detectors/)

------
klondike_
Combustion engine cars reached their technological peak in the 90s and since
then most new features have been pointless gimmicks. Case in point: keyless
entry. It hardly saves any time or effort compared to inserting a key and
turning it, and puts the driver in more risk.

------
dmckeon
Discussion at dupe post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17061411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17061411)

------
everdrive
A non-problem (remote ignition systems) causes another non-problem (thinking
about how exhaust works) -- being a luddite is sometimes the correct position.

